# 146 yds



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Some guy on Red Drum is saying he can cast 146 yds with 3 oz on a 7 ft rod with a 975 penn with a level-wind. Is that possible? I don't think so.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

doesnt sound so good to me


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

146 yards=438 feet
thats inpressive by any standards


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

reelrebel18 said:


> 146 yards=438 feet
> thats inpressive by any standards


Tis impressive indeed- if it's true


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

and thats with a bunker head into the wind!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

That I would pay to see...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

jcreamer said:


> That I would pay to see...



Buy a ticket for me too.. That certainly is quite a feat!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya ought to see what I can do with my Snoopy rod with 8 & bait, I can ,,,,,,, naww yall wouldn't believe me anyway since yall didn't believe him


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

146 feet is more like it  

Doubting `bucket


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

You know guys, back in the day I saw guys toss Penn 209s and 309s what seem to be forever. I dont know about 146 but Ive seen guys sling 3 and a shrimp a long ways.
Chapa 
And if its not true the story alone is worth good conversation.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 29, 2003)

It is possible to hit over a 100m with a size 3 lead. But, you will have to look at his main line diameter and shock leader.

If it is 0.25mm which is around 6lbs-9lbs, I think it shouldn't be any problem at all.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think its possibile;if you have the right rod,reel,line,and you know how to get a good arc in the rod when you make a cast.On a good cast a 7ft Tica can toss a 2oz Stingsilver about 75-125yds.I think if a guy knew what what he was doing he could punch out a 200yd cast with the same 7ft Tica-2oz Stingsilver.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

A paltry 146 yards, I can do better with my 5.5ft ultra light casting a 1/16 oz shad dart into the wind…. Oops I thought this was the BS board.


----------



## raxarsr (Mar 7, 2005)

*anyone know mark edwards?*

i know him..not well............hes the deleware,,,,,and possibly national champion...........he threw a baseball...[the use them so they dont dig into the ground].............somewhere around 750 feet....watching him cast is incredible


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Fish Bait said:


> A paltry 146 yards, I can do better with my 5.5ft ultra light casting a 1/16 oz shad dart into the wind…. Oops I thought this was the BS board.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*146 with 975 level wind and 7 ft rod*

I dont think so.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

....givum a decent set-up and lets see what he can do.......call me for the event  ....the R


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

believe me with the right equipment and lots of practice u can get a realy good cast


----------



## ADIDAF (Mar 24, 2004)

*Doubtful*

200 yds with a 7' rod? I don't think so. Maybe a couple of the big hitters, Rojer, Mark, Lou, Rolland... might have a chance but I just don't see anyone hitting 200 regardless of line or weight with that short of a rod. But if you want to see impressive, watch Rojer Mortimore hit 75 yards off his knees with only the butt section of his Bullet and 1 guide.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*its possible*

yesterday i was bored and decided to take a shot at it. using an 8ft ugly stick,baitrunner6500,and yozuri hybrid 12 lb i hit 125 yds using 20lb power pro i hit 135yds. these cast were made made with no wind and 96% humidity so i would have to say i could be done but this guy HAS to be a tournament caster.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*146 with 975 level wind and 7 ft rod*

I am talking about this combo only. I am sure it could be done with the right reel and rod. I could likely do it myself with any number of reels...I have a 975 Penn level wind and You are not goeing to cast it 146 yards with a 7 ft rod . I don't think you could cast it 146 yards with 3 oz on ANY ROD.Any way that's what I think.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rat can fish, im gonna have to go ahead and put a good word for him in here. he knows what he is talkin about, but then again i cast that same combo 240yrds witha bunkerhead into a 20mph east wind.....


neil


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> rat can fish, im gonna have to go ahead and put a good word for him in here. he knows what he is talkin about, but then again i cast that same combo 240yrds witha bunkerhead into a 20mph east wind.....
> 
> neil


Yeah, to Al's yak while he's on his way out for the drop off


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Ntkg*

Could it be I have a friend? Thanks Neil.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Yeah, to Al's yak while he's on his way out for the drop off




I can still cast farther than you


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*surf rat...*

i wasn't trying to start an arguement like i said i was bored and seemed like it would be fun. penn 975 with a levelwind? i don't use conventionals however a lot of people say you can't cast a spinning reel that far and that i'll argue so thats why i said it's possible.and i'll say again this guys HAS to be on top of his game. when i first started tournament casting it amazed me how many guys would claim they can cast 700 ft only to find out 700 was more like 250 and my guess is this guy is more than likely one of those guys. if he can do it i'll pay to see it.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

*rax...*

what do you mean you don't know me that well? we go back to the fall of 2002 when i was catching croakers @3r's on thanksgiving weekend. you poured sinkers for me last year, and i think made that elk chilli 2 years ago. we're practically brothers(except for that peea thing


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I can still cast farther than you


     I SO KNEW THIS WAS COMING!!!!


Rat, dude put it this way, i know enough about your fishin to say that if i see your burbon out on da point or say.... off of 34, ima have to pretend to offer ya a BL so i have an excuse to put down a spike next your rods!!!!   



neil


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, it is possible, ...PowerPro (or comparable) is the key. It's just not gonna happen using Mono. 

Well actually, maybe Sosa, Canseco, McGwire or one of the other steriod monkeys can make it happen with Mono, but I doubt it =)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

975 levelwind on a seven foot....... if u can do that i'll pay to watch it... on a measured field, braid vs mono doesnt factor in as much with convt reels as they do in spinning


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I can do it!!!!  


Does a break off count?  













with a sling shot maybe, maybe not


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

yea just everybody look at teo when he cast he gets reel nervice and then his shockknots man i'm shur if he breaks off he could get 246 yards!!!LMAO


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ive seen his breakoffs go a long ways.... hate to be in a boat fishing close when teo gets stagefright

by the way andrew, i can still cast farther than you


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Lmao :d


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Soot If my breakoffs were actually real casts I could probily be a distance casting champ.I don't cast well but I put some power into it.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

Who would stand 146 yds EYES wide SHUT in from of this guys while he heaves and 3 ozer at ya? (with some serious shrinkage or very big low hangers) Still dont think he can do it?




There would be an audience im sure lol


----------

